# Cat peeing on dog beds



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

My 1.3 year old kitty has decided to pee once on my dogs mat, then a month later on his other bed. The other times she is using the litter box. She isnt fixed and I have no desire to fix her, shes not spraying..shes squatting. Why is she doing this? she uses the litter box any other time? If it continues I cannot keep her.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wrote this some time ago as a response for someone else but the information remains relevant and lately I seem to be getting a LOT of use out of it. First get a UTI exam/sample for veterinary diagnosis and proceed from there with pursuing any behavioral or environment issues, but the medical conditino of UTI *must* be ruled out FIRST. _If your cat(s) is/are male, just replace she/her with he/him._ 
I apologize if this sounds blunt, it isn’t meant to be, it is simply the most expedient way for me to share all of the information you need to be informed.
=^..^=

Inapropriate Urination / UTI
*The NUMBER ONE REASON CATS PEE INAPPROPRIATELY = Urinary Tract Inflamation. (UTI)* 
Diagnosis is with a vet checking a urine sample. There is no other way to diagnose this medical problem. Depending on diagnosis (_infection, inflamation, crystals_) treatment can include antibiotics, anti-inflamatories and/or a diet change to help get more moisture into their elimination systems.
_If someone does not take their inappropriately eliminating kitty to the veterinarian to rule out a possible (and easily treatable!) UTI medical problem and still chooses to get rid of their cat, then I think they will have done their kitty a grave disservice if the cat has a medical problem and the owner did not seek/give their pet the medical care needed to solve the issue._

Cats are naturally neat and tidy animals.
They *know* what a litterbox is for.
If a cat is *not* using their litterbox, they are trying to *tell you something* and you need to listen.

AFTER a veterinary visit and UTI has been eliminated as a problem, then you can move on to examining other areas:
Is the cat spayed/neutered? ..._unaltered cats can develop UTIs due to hormonal changes from instinctual mating behavior..._
Has the home been stressful for the cat? _...cats can develop UTIs due to stress..._
Does the cat like the litterbox? _...open-tray, hooded, deep enough litter, large enough box..._
Does the cat like the location of the litterbox? _...is it in a quiet area, low traffic and no sudden noises..._
Does the cat like the litter used? _...some cats prefer different litters..._
Does the cat approve of how clean the litterbox is kept for it? _...many cats will refuse to use 'dirty', and especially *smelly* litterboxes..._
Are the litterboxes arranged in such a manner as they cannot become a trap? ... _some multi cat households can have a problem with another cat either guarding the LBs or waiting to ambush a cat exiting a LB in an effort to play_

Cats WANT to use a litterbox to hide their waste. If they are not, it is because there is some sort of problem and avoiding the litterbox is The Only Way for the cat to tell you It Is Having A Problem. If you and your family are annoyed at this behavior, imagine how *frustrating* and *painful* this is for your cat, who is trying to tell you in every way she has available to her: She Is Having A Problem...UTI's are painful and the kitty tries to find places to pee where maybe it *won't* be painful, like soft piles of clothes, bedding and rugs. When the pain *still* isn't going away by peeing on soft things, they start to pee on 'smooth' things like floors, tables, sinks, tubs, stoves and countertops. IMO, when a cat reaches the point of peeing on your countertops AND/OR peeing *_right in front of you while looking you in the eyes_* ... please don't get upset, the kitty is simply trying to tell you she has something wrong with her.

After medical treatment, diet can play a large role in helping to keep UTI's at bay; more moisture, as in a wet food or RAW diet. Even a better quality dry food and not feeding "McKittyCrack" (_which is what I call grocery-store available catfoods_) can help the kitty stay healthy. There are plenty of topics in the Health/Nutrition Forums to help you find a good catfood and/or diet for your kitty during and after treatment.

Good luck, we really *want* you to be able to help your kitty. Please let us know how things go...the information you share could help other people in similar situations, too.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*She may be having "silent heats"*

As _Heidi_ says you should have had her checked out by a vet that there is no UTI.

Because she is peeing (marking) about every month for a while she may be having "silent heats" where she isn't vocalizing. Female cats will mark or spray when they are in heat, sometimes this is your only sign. You really should get her spayed, as to leave a cat to continue to go through heat cycles can be detrimental to her health and she may develop mammary tumors. These are usually malignant and can spread to the rest of the body.

Mammary Tumors and Cancer in Cats


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

The above two posts say it all; it's the best advice available online; I suggest you pay attention to it.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I agree with the above answers and I don't understand why you don't want to spay her. She will be a much happier cat and you'll be happier too. 

Kathy


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I dont spay for my own reasons. Vets want to much money and they lied to me when I got my dog neutered. They told me he would have no interest in my neighbours in heat female anymore. Yet he bred to her 3 months after being fixed. He constantly stresses over her..they lied to me.

Anyway I wont spay her. She been to the vet about it the first time she peed outside her box and the vet said she was healthy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My apologies ... but NO veterinarian can spay or neuter instinctual mating behavior out of any animal, and most especially not when spaying or neutering a pet who has reached sexual maturity. Yes, they generally will lose that interest ... but it isn't uncommon for that behavior to remain.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well when I got my dog fixed I told my vet the only way I would ever neuter is if they showed no interest in in heat females etc. He told me he wont show interest, wont be able to get an erection, breed, cant ejaculate, wont hump, mark etc. He humps everything that moves, marks outside like mad, doesnt like other males that challenge him (where as before he could care less), he does in fact get erections (when he humps cat), he has bred and tied with a female in heat and constantly whines to get at her.

So we are all saying my vet lied to me? I think he did just to get him fixed. From puppy hood till I got him fixed at 11 months I had no desire to breed him, nor neuter him as I have owned intact males before no issues and I find them easier to work with. But thats me

Now for the cats, could it be the litter? I accidently bought non clumping and this is when the peeing started. Its not all the time..only twice so far outside the litter box on the beds. I may try buying new litter Friday when I get paid and see if putting them back on the normal litter works.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Did your vet do a urinalysis? The fact that she's peeing on soft surfaces really sounds like UTI to me. If it is happening at regular intervals it could be related to her hormones, given her age, I would say that is likely. Spaying your cat is the best thing FOR YOUR CAT and honestly, what YOU think or feel about it shouldn't enter into it at all. Spaying may not stop all interest in mating, but it very well may SAVE HER LIFE, so I'd say its worth it. 

Also, the fact that your dog is neutered but still mating isn't a complete loss, at least now hes not impregnating her and causing yet more unwanted puppies that will die in shelters. Plus, your dog will likely live longer. If nothing has gotten worse, I don't see the down side at all!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

*Urine Marking by Female Cats*

"For female unspayed cats in a natural setting, urine marking is a normal behavior used to attract a mate. In urine marking, the cat will sniff the target area, bend all legs slightly, and urinate a small amount on a vertical object. Some cats crouch to spray."


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well then why is she using her paws to try to dig a hole the pee in there then tries to cover it up? She isnt just peeing small amount..she is peeing huge amounts. Basically she is relieving everything in her bladder. I wont put the money into spaying her because if it doesnt help (which it wont) then that money has been waisted. If it keeps happening if the shelter will not take her for free I am putting her outside so she can pee out there. I have contacted rescues and they wont take her, they would rather see her die in a shelter. I asked if it could be the litter since she is used to clumping litter and right now its non clumping.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

So you are going to put an UNSPAYED female cat outside? I'm sorry, but she would be better off in a shelter. At least there she has a chance of finding an owner who cares, and if not, at least she won't be left to roam the streets and have litter after litter of unwanted kittens who will also end up in uncaring home or die on the streets.


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

My impression of this thread is that this OP has a very poor relationship with her vet. That's no kind of situation to get this cat and its owner some help. Nor is debating spaying versus not (that can come later).

Squeekers, I think you need to find yourself a different vet. There's no way a vet can say a cat is healthly when it's having inappropriate elimination behaviors without doing the appropriate testing. You don't trust this vet and I don't doubt you have good reason. Putting this cat outside won't solve its problem if it's a medical issue and giving it up to a shelter won't save its life.

It's in your hands, now. You've been given extraordinarily good information and advice here.

Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I already told you she has seen a vet and had urine test done and he has ruled out anything medical. Keeping her intact is not a medical reason as to why she is peeing on beds. If keeping intact pets was truly bad then those parts wouldnt of been put there. I am going to try a litter change and see if that helps switching over to a different brand. Also she would get killed immediately at the shelter. They are full and arent accepting anything other than put downs.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

How long ago was this veterinary exam and did it include a urinalysis?

The reason why she still tries to bury her pee is because it is INSTINCT to do so.
The reason why she is peeing inappropriately is because she is HAVING A PROBLEM and that behavior is the only way she has of telling you she is having some sort of issue. Medical issues need to be ruled out if her last vet visit was more than a month (_heat cycle_) ago. After a vet visit then you could begin checking behavioral and/or mental health issues in reference to her environment. Certainly go back to her previously preferred litter or try Cat Attract litter.

Yes, reproductive parts were given to almost all creatures but it is scientifically proven that female cats who are spayed virtually eliminate developing reproductive cancers while each 'heat' of an entire cat increases the odds of developing those reproductive cancers. And just as those hormonal changes increase the risk of something going wrong (_cancer_) those same changes *can* bring on UTI with every hormonal change. This is why I asked if the last vet exam was more than a month ago. 
I can/will respect your decision to not spay, but *please* do not turn her outside to get pregnant and create even more cat overpopulation statistics.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I took her to the vet the first time she did this over a month ago. Vet checked her out ran some tests and said it was behavoiral. If I cannot find a shelter or rescue to take her in I may have to put her outside. I rent..my landlord told me I can have pets providing they arent causing issues like peeing in the house.


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

squeekers said:


> I already told you she has seen a vet and had urine test done .


All right, that's good to know; I don't believe you told us before that the urinalysis had been done. The good people here are trying to help you. They care about you and your cat; and you care as well or you wouldn't be here looking for help. They are giving you the best advice you're going to get anywhere.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I bought the normal litter they are used to. Tonight while I am cleaning my house I will empty out the litter pans and put new litter in. See if that helps at all


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

well shes in heat now. So we shall see if she does it again. New litter is in clean pans.


----------

